

College Tech Trends - __sam
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/1bbe79be9d7e

======
_YOLO
Really surprised by Snapchat here. As someone from an older generation, I
never would have guessed that it would've been so popular. I fail to see the
appeal. Very interesting perspective.

